# Chico looks horrible with a beard



## theropeking (Mar 26, 2019)

Why do some people look worse with a beard? I mean the majority (that can grow a proper beard) looks better with a beard than clean shaven but some.people just can't pull it off? Would appreciate some comments of facial analyst experts(if we have any). We need an psl related scientific explanation







The third top comment is in turkish language and it says "chico is aging "






Btw in the comments almost every girl commented with "12".
Btw2 chico is still amazing looking


----------



## FaceandHFD (Mar 26, 2019)

looks shit in both.
his hairline has receded more tbh and starts to get wrinkles


----------



## LowTierNormie (Mar 26, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> looks shit in both.
> his hairline has receded more tbh and starts to get wrinkles


Still mogs you to oblivion


----------



## FaceandHFD (Mar 26, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> Still mogs you to oblivion


he is a 6 now


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 26, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> looks shit in both.


Only relative to what he was before. He's still a 7 PSL.


----------



## jefferson (Mar 26, 2019)

theropeking said:


> I mean the majority (that can grow a proper beard) looks better with a beard than clean shaven


debatable


----------



## theropeking (Mar 26, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> *looks shit in both.*


----------



## Rimcel (Mar 26, 2019)

Men look better with the stubble. The beard doesn’t suit a lot actually


----------



## FaceandHFD (Mar 26, 2019)

theropeking said:


> View attachment 34152


lmao cope...if you look past the halo from his prime he doesnt look special anymore due to norwooding primarily


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 26, 2019)

jefferson said:


> debatable


Almost with a short lower third, a lower third that isn't as wide as the bizygomatic, a lower third that isn't angular, a lower third that isn't well proportioned or a lower third with a bad mouth area will look better with some degree of facial hair provided it's done properly.


----------



## theropeking (Mar 26, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> lmao cope...if you look past the halo from his prime he doesnt look special anymore due to norwooding primarily








Mogs Noszka and Barett in this recent pic he posted.
What kind of subhuman am I if chico 2019 looks bad?


----------



## Hunter (Mar 26, 2019)

i dont get the popularity behind beards. they drop most people a point and make you look like an old cuck.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Mar 26, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> he is a 6 now


6'5 at least but, and that is still ahead of 99'9% of this forum.


Hunter said:


> i dont get the popularity behind beards. they drop most people a point and make you look like an old cuck.


They are only useful to hide shit jawlines.


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 26, 2019)

He has devoloped eyebags in the last years badly.
Not modeltier anymore sadly.
Rest well sweet prince.


----------



## fobos (Mar 26, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> he is a 6 now


cry for him


----------



## Coping (Mar 26, 2019)

Stubble is ideal the heavier the beard the older you end up looking and especially for him it destroys his face since he’s a natural pretty boy(his features) so the beard ends up making his face look odd and old. Also makes lower third look bloated and not defined if it gets long like the left one, esp since he had a decent jaw


----------



## FaceandHFD (Mar 26, 2019)

theropeking said:


> View attachment 34153
> 
> 
> Mogs Noszka and Barett in this recent pic he posted.
> What kind of subhuman am I if chico 2019 looks bad?


he isnt subhuman but his hairline fucks up his proportions from frontal view. his forehead is as tall as his lower third and doesnt have the masculinity required for the look. i suspect he is nw2-2.5 and running cover up game.

psl 6.5 is fair rating imo


----------



## axedee (Mar 26, 2019)

this much aging at 27

I am 26 how can I ascend?! 



*Cope edit: check his other recent pictures tbh not so bad, I think those 2 are just bad and it's true that more people wrote 12 over 35(2 people) but the vast majority ignored this autist form of voting and just said left so the majority voted for beard*


----------



## belnar93 (Mar 26, 2019)

axedee said:


> this much aging at 27
> 
> I am 26 how can I ascend?!


Just look at opry nowdays more wrinkles in forehead than my 55 year old dad


----------



## theropeking (Mar 26, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> he isnt subhuman but his hairline fucks up his proportions from frontal view. his forehead is as tall as his lower third and doesnt have the masculinity required for the look. i suspect he is nw2-2.5 and running cover up game.
> 
> psl 6.5 is fair rating imo



Yea its true that hes balding but thats not fucking him up. Its the glow that he is missing. It will take 3-4 years when chico will be affected by his hairline because he can easily run coverup game.

Tfw your two favorite models start balding. Burak is 34 and according to Turkish media he was seen in a dermatologist and hes taken finasteride. Brutal


----------



## axedee (Mar 26, 2019)

This is misleading title you haven't looked into it deep enough most people wrote left or right instead of this autism way of voting with numbers and the 6 voted left (beard) and 5 voted right, including the numbers, (clean shaven) to add salt to wounds most of the people voting clean shaven are gay arabic guys while the ones voting left are hot babes


----------



## RationalBrody (Mar 26, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> 6'5 at least


I'd be a king if I were 6ft 3 
Just 3 inches more, all that I needed.


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 26, 2019)

The cope on this thread is INSANE


----------



## LightingFraud (Mar 26, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> The cope on this thread is INSANE


It's laughable. This man takes shits that mog 90% of the forum and all the copers here wanna see he's a 6 or even 7 PSL? Lmaooo


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 26, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> It's laughable. This man takes shits that mog 90% of the forum and all the copers here wanna see he's a 6 or even 7 PSL? Lmaooo


He's literally no higher than a 7


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> He's literally no higher than a 7


He’s was a 9 in his prime and he’s an 8 atm (at worst).
His beard looks retarded as fuck in that pic but with stubble he looks more handsome


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 26, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> He’s was a 9 in his prime and he’s an 8 atm (at worst).
> His beard looks retarded as fuck but with stubble he looks more manly
> 
> View attachment 34168


Well there we've got a difference in scales. I'm going off of the typical standard deviations, with 8 being the highest you can get. He was an 8 in his prime, a 7 now, which correlates to about 1 in 370ish.


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 26, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Why do some people look worse with a beard? I mean the majority (that can grow a proper beard) looks better with a beard than clean shaven but some.people just can't pull it off? Would appreciate some comments of facial analyst experts(if we have any). We need an psl related scientific explanation
> 
> View attachment 34151
> 
> ...


Everyone looks bad/homeless with a thick beard


----------



## elyar123 (Mar 26, 2019)

Pretty boys can slay Jb s like no tommorow but their aging is shit alistair overeem doenst age


----------



## oldcell (Mar 26, 2019)

Most jailbaits comment that HE LOOKS MUCH BETTER WITH THE BEARD


----------



## axedee (Mar 26, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Most jailbaits comment that HE LOOKS MUCH BETTER WITH THE BEARD


 yea sometime I wonder how did they end here with their blue pill selective wishful thinking he didn't even bother to read all the comments and there are like 10 comments


----------



## xom (Mar 26, 2019)

elyar123 said:


> Pretty boys can slay Jb s like no tommorow but their aging is shit alistair overeem doenst age



bro please shut the fuck up about that monkey looking faggot he mogs no one


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 26, 2019)

xom said:


> bro please shut the fuck up about that monkey looking faggot he mogs no one


especially with his skull size





So much brute strength and body intimmidation flushed down the toilet because he has the skull size of an infant.


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 26, 2019)

He looks like a ricecel on the second pic wtf


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 26, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Why do some people look worse with a beard? I mean the majority (that can grow a proper beard) looks better with a beard than clean shaven but some.people just can't pull it off? Would appreciate some comments of facial analyst experts(if we have any). We need an psl related scientific explanation
> 
> View attachment 34151
> 
> ...


Still looks better than I ever will and he’s 12 years older than me.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 26, 2019)

For who has a good lower third, keeping a beard is the most autism thing to do imo.

wtf, people now like men without beard or a body hair, they like young people, beard doesn't make you so young looking. A friend of mine now is having a long beard (4-5 cm), he's disgusting af, but he's sure that it makes him more "man".

Anyway yes, there are many men who look better with a beard (stubble at most), but it's not Chico's case .


----------



## xom (Mar 26, 2019)

u guys need to go outside more legit som1 like chico would have the entire rooms presence wherever he was, actual jfl @ trying to say hes descending


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 26, 2019)

Is the reaper visiting Chico?


Awwww my heart is bleeding for him


----------



## raywilliam639 (Mar 26, 2019)

If Chico wanted to he can afford the best surgeries to look young again, hair transplant etc


----------



## oldcell (Mar 26, 2019)

Roofl i mog chico with or without beard


----------



## xom (Mar 26, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Roofl i mog chico with or without beard



u cant even mog dogs u subhuman


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Mar 26, 2019)

theropeking whenever Chico is mentioned


----------



## Zyros (Mar 27, 2019)

It's because beard kills a lot of angularity for some men. I look much better clean shaven than with a beard. I guess it has something to do with face shape too.


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 27, 2019)

The fucking cope in this thread is insane. Chico mogs everyone. muh muh muh "He's PSL 6-7" JFLLLLLLll


----------



## elyar123 (Mar 27, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> especially with his skull size
> View attachment 34269
> 
> 
> So much brute strength and body intimmidation flushed down the toilet because he has the skull size of an infant.


Alistair UBEREEM mogs everyone to DEATH, 6'5 265 lbs HEAVYWEIGHT JACKED WORLCHAMPION UFC CALIBER FIGHTER he imtimidation and DOM mogs anyone to oblivion


----------



## theropeking (Mar 27, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Everyone looks bad/homeless with a thick beard








sergio carvajal looks dope even without giving a fuck about his hair and beard.


elyar123 said:


> Alistair UBEREEM mogs everyone to DEATH, 6'5 265 lbs HEAVYWEIGHT JACKED WORLCHAMPION UFC CALIBER FIGHTER he imtimidation and DOM mogs anyone to oblivion













badr promised the kick box world to knock out that faggot in the first round and he kept his promise. RIP this roided faggot
He also look like a manlet next to badr hari. Jfl over for roided OVEReem


----------



## elfmaxx (Apr 2, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> looks shit in both.
> his hairline has receded more tbh and starts to get wrinkles


Got proof his hairline is receded?


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 2, 2019)

elyar123 said:


> Alistair UBEREEM mogs everyone to DEATH, 6'5 265 lbs HEAVYWEIGHT JACKED WORLCHAMPION UFC CALIBER FIGHTER he imtimidation and DOM mogs anyone to oblivion


lol chinlet alistair cant take a punch, he's top #1 in every highlight video of brutal knockouts where he gets knocked out


----------



## FaceandHFD (Apr 3, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> Got proof his hairline is receded?


he is running nw2 cover up in the pic, how can you not see it?


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 3, 2019)

You must be clean shaven if you're cute maxing or K-pop maxing.


----------



## Death Tourist (Apr 3, 2019)

Prettyboys look wayy better clean shaved.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 3, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> Got proof his hairline is receded?



You can see his hair diffusion through his scalp fucking brutal


----------



## elfmaxx (Apr 3, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> You can see his hair diffusion through his scalp fucking brutal


Damn it's legit.


----------

